# Carnivorous Plants?



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Carnivorous plants are an all natural, organic way to control pests in your yard. Bees are attracted to them, and then when they crawl inside, they're caught. Other similar plants are pitcher plants.

cut and pasted...


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I grow many species of insectivorous plants. I've rarely had my honeybees attracted much to them, though the occasional American Pitcher plant might get a couple. If you're worried about them affecting your colonies, I wouldn't sweat it. Birds and neighbor's pump sprayers will take an order of magnitude more bees over and over again than plants ever could.


----------

